# Need help before purchasing GHRP-2 please..



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Okies I am considering buying GHRP-2 but (please dont laugh lol...

1) I have no idea how to mix it

2) I dont even know what's "bac water" for ?

3) I am 86Kgs or 189lbs so how much do I need a day ?

4) How long can I run it for ?

5) Can I run it while on Keto ?

6) Where do I keep GHRP-2 ? Fridge or freezer ?

7) How long would last me 5 vials of 10MG each ?

** I have never used a seryngue in my life so I am utterly ignorant about use, dosages, mixing, amounts **

If any bodybuilder around london am willing to pay a fee for being taught and shown how to get around about use of seryngue, infos about mixing and all that is needed to know to safely use GHRP-2 .. perhaps that sounds weird to u but I cant think of any other solutions.. I have TOO MANY questions to be answered unless someone is ready to take the dedicated time online for me.

Going to bed now.. Am wrecked.

Cheers,

Robin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

BUMP..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate the fact you have to ask all these questions shows me you have done little to no research on what ghrp even is??

I know your asking here for help which i suppose is research but thats being spoon fed, would be better to get searching and find out all these answers, that way at least you will know what your putting in your body and have a much better understanding of the answers to the questions......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is a very good read:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DSLondon said:


> Okies I am considering buying GHRP-2 but (please dont laugh lol...
> 
> 1) I have no idea how to mix it
> 
> ...


can i ask you why you are using GHRP-2?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate the fact you have to ask all these questions shows me you have done little to no research on what ghrp even is??
> 
> I know your asking here for help which i suppose is research but thats being spoon fed, would be better to get searching and find out all these answers, that way at least you will know what your putting in your body and have a much better understanding of the answers to the questions......


Yes I do agree to a certain extent but I spent 2hrs last night trying to understand dosage in mixing and cant get my head around it..

I know what GHRP-2 is for.. getting leaner, getting ride of that lil lower stomach fat, nicer sleeping pattern, better joints, improve skin elasticity (which I really need).. increase IGF-1 production and others positive medical facts..



Pscarb said:


> can i ask you why you are using GHRP-2?


I really want to use it to get totally tight and lean without the effect of any of those fat burners (feeling shaky, nervous or too much alert).. Basically am hoping that it will undercover the tendons between my abdominals along with my fitness routine.. I am also no into using any anabolics so this is the reason I am considering using it..

Makes sens ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Here is a very good read:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


Yes and thk u 

It is helpful but doesnt answer any of my questions and I had been looking around in vain


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DSLondon said:


> Okies I am considering buying GHRP-2 but (please dont laugh lol...
> 
> 1) I have no idea how to mix it.


you add Bac water to it



DSLondon said:


> 2) I dont even know what's "bac water" for ?.


 bacteriostatic water is for mixing with the peptide to turn it from powder to liquid



DSLondon said:


> 3) I am 86Kgs or 189lbs so how much do I need a day ?.


you would use 86mcg per injection the standard is to start with before bed then am before breakfast then PWO....making sure you leave 20min after injection to eat.



DSLondon said:


> 4) How long can I run it for ?.


as long as ou want



DSLondon said:


> 5) Can I run it while on Keto ?.


yes



DSLondon said:


> 6) Where do I keep GHRP-2 ? Fridge or freezer ?.


fridge when mixed freezer when unmixed



DSLondon said:


> 7) How long would last me 5 vials of 10MG each ?
> 
> .


depends on your injection protocol



DSLondon said:


> Yes I do agree to a certain extent but I spent 2hrs last night trying to understand dosage in mixing and cant get my head around it..
> 
> I know what GHRP-2 is for.. getting leaner, getting ride of that lil lower stomach fat, nicer sleeping pattern, better joints, improve skin elasticity (which I really need).. increase IGF-1 production and others positive medical facts..
> 
> ...


if you did indeed read the sticky (which i do not think you did) you will see that it is pretty stupid to use a GHRP alone when you can use it with a GHRH and get over double the effect......you need to do alot more research in my opinion before using these peptides.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

There is loads of info on this site and others regarding peptides. Being fed info by people doesnt give you the full understanding of how things work. Its better to research in depth and fully understand the effects not just aesthetic effects but also the chemical effects that happen on the inside.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Pscarb thk u very much 

@ MrL Yes I got the message, cheers mate.


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys. Am I allowed to ask on where to find reliable sources for HGH

Apologies for derailing, but Im in a very similar situation to DSLondon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FM1 said:


> Hey guys. Am I allowed to ask on where to find reliable sources for HGH
> 
> Apologies for derailing, but Im in a very similar situation to DSLondon.


No mate you are not


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> No mate you are not


Dang.

FYI - Im reading through your GHRP and GHRH thread. Very interesting stuff. I have one quick question though and its probably pretty stupid but I think Im suffering a case of analysis paralysis after reading about this stuff for the last couple of hours. Anyway, Im just wondering if its ok to run HGH alone or if you would suggest running it with both GHRP or GHRH. If you had to pick between either HGH or GHRP+GHRH, which would you go for, for both mass gains and fat loss?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

FM!1 go and open ur own thread!


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

DSLondon said:


> FM!1 go and open ur own thread!


Sorry mate.

Please keep this thread updated with your progress. Keen to hear how it goes.

Out of curiosity, where in South London are you based? Im also in South London.


----------

